# League to look at Stackhouse's comments



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-stackhousesnag021508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


NEW ORLEANS – As the New Jersey Nets and Dallas Mavericks feverishly worked to convince Devean George to join in the trade for Jason Kidd on Thursday, there suddenly loomed another issue that could obliterate the proposed deal: the loose lips of Jerry Stackhouse. The NBA will investigate the possibility the Mavericks and Stackhouse violated league rules with a prearranged agreement for the forward to return to Dallas after reaching a contract buyout in New Jersey and sitting out the 30-day waiting period, sources said. Several league sources said the NBA will consider forbidding Stackhouse to re-sign with the Mavericks this season as punishment for public comments the forward made on Wednesday that suggested tampering could have occurred. 
If it comes to that, the deal is dead. Dallas owner Mark Cuban wouldn't complete the trade for Kidd without a belief that he could bring back Stackhouse this season. Ultimately, sources say, Mavericks management decided that losing Stackhouse would be too hard of a hit to the Mavericks' depth, too steep a price to pay for Kidd. 
For the Mavericks, the trouble started when Stackhouse, 33, gave an interview to the Associated Press on Wednesday that suggested there was a plan for how his trade, buyout and eventual re-signing with Dallas would unfold. 
Stackhouse said that he was only part of the deal "to make the numbers work." 

What's more, he said, "I feel great. I get 30 days to rest then I'll be right back. I ain't going nowhere." Even if George changes his mind on Friday about agreeing to waive his "Early Larry Bird Rights" and accept the trade to New Jersey, sources said the league office will not immediately approve the trade. With angry rival executives across the league expressing outrage over Stackhouse's comments, as well as the NBA's own issues and suspicions with the comments, senior VP of basketball operations Stu Jackson is obligated to look deeper into the matter. 
The NBA doesn't allow such prearranged agreements. The rest of the league is required to have a fair chance to sign Stackhouse in the 30 days before he is eligible to re-sign with the Mavericks. It doesn't help appearances that Stackhouse and Kidd share the same agent, Jeff Schwartz. 
When several league executives read Stackhouse's comments on Wednesday, they were irate and privately promised to protest if Stackhouse ends up passing on leaguewide offers and returns to the Mavericks. 
"It sounds like a side deal, doesn't it?" one Eastern Conference executive said. "The league will have a lot of explaining to do if Stackhouse goes back to Dallas." 
Another general manager said, "I thought it was the most blatant statement someone could make about a trade. I wouldn't be surprised at all if the league disallowed Stackhouse to go back to Dallas. Stackhouse is too impulsive and is prone to say stuff like that which could really end up hurting Dallas." 
Finally, a third GM said, "It's caused a lot of people to wonder how they could get away with that, how those kind of pre-existing arrangements can be allowed." 
For now, it is clear the trade that would send Kidd and Malik Allen to Dallas for George, Stackhouse, Devin Harris, DeSagana Diop and Maurice Ager, two first-round picks and $3 million is stuck. Before the Mavericks' 109-97 loss to the Suns in Phoenix on Thursday night, agent Mark Bartelstein insisted that his client hadn't changed his mind about vetoing his trade to the Nets. 
"There's nothing new," Bartelstein said. "Right now, he's just focusing on playing for the Mavericks." 
Between now and next Thursday's trade deadline, the Nets and Mavericks are exploring scenarios that still include George and a sign-and-trade with Keith Van Horn, but the Stackhouse case could make everything else irrelevant. Across the league, there's a belief that Stackhouse revealed too much with his words and the NBA plans to take a hard look and ask the obvious question: Is there strong enough evidence of a pre-existing agreement between the Mavericks and Stackhouse that deserves punishment? If they league decides there is, and refuses to let him re-sign with the Mavericks, the results could be devastating for Dallas. 
No trade. 
No Kidd. 
It would be a steep price to pay for the loose lips of Jerry Stackhouse.
_Adrian Wojnarowski is the NBA columnist for Yahoo! Sports. Send Adrian a question or comment for potential use in a future column or webcast._


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow...:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

YES! That's very comforting to hear.

No way I'd do Harris, Stack & Diop & picks for Kidd.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Cuban wants Kidd so bad, sign KVH already and send him to the Nets, it really isn't that complicated.


----------



## hamahakkimies (Jul 13, 2006)

A cluster**** of ABA proportions.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> If Cuban wants Kidd so bad, sign KVH already and send him to the Nets, it really isn't that complicated.


Maybe he's saving KVH for a big guy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Maybe he's saving KVH for a big guy.


Good idea, but it is looking more and more like he would have to use him in the Kidd deal.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't really understand why they are wasting their time. It's been done before...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The problem with using KVH is that it gets too expensive for Cuban. If Cuban has to sign KVH for 10 mil to make this deal work, that's an additional 10 mil over the cap, and that's 10 mil of luxury tax to pay. Cuban would have to determine if Kidd is worth that additional contract and luxury tax.

Frankly, I don't give a rat's arse about Cuban's money. I've paid for my season ticket, so Cuban's got his fingers in my wallet. To top everything off, I got my notice to reserve this season's playoff tickets (25% deposit of next season's tickets). My rear end effing hurts...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is one frustrated season ticket holder ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> This is one frustrated season ticket holder ...


VERY frustrated.

I didn't like the deal in the beginning, but I made myself believe this deal could work when the news broke. When George's story broke, I didn't know what to think. With Stack's situation tossed in, I now know I hate the Kidd trade.



Give me Artest or Jermaine O'Neal before I pay my deposit!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive been reading about it on espn...It soumds more like a *****ing issue then something that really is gonna hurt...

JKidd
Stack
Howard
Dirk
Damp

Terry
Bass
JuHoward

I think thats a decent playoff rotation


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> VERY frustrated.
> 
> I didn't like the deal in the beginning, but I made myself believe this deal could work when the news broke. When George's story broke, I didn't know what to think. With Stack's situation tossed in, I now know I hate the Kidd trade.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with you and Jermaine O'Neal ? :whatever:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Ive been reading about it on espn...It soumds more like a *****ing issue then something that really is gonna hurt...
> 
> JKidd
> Stack
> ...


Decent is the right word, not better than what we have right now and definitely not a contender.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Ive been reading about it on espn...It soumds more like a *****ing issue then something that really is gonna hurt...
> 
> JKidd
> Stack
> ...


What if Stack goes down (he's not exactly known for his durability)? What if ANY of the starters get hurt?

I'd hate to think JuHoward becomes a starter....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> What if Stack goes down (he's not exactly known for his durability)? What if ANY of the starters get hurt?
> 
> I'd hate to think JuHoward becomes a starter....


Eddie Jones? Trenton Hassell? Jho #2 will start if Dirk gets injured with or w/o the trade.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

man... i am so tired of trying to figure out trade scenario and roster moves.

I think I am going to walk away for a week or two until the dust settles. :biggrin:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

> The *J-Kidd* deal *received yet another big blow* thanks to Jerry *Stackhouse's mouth*, Chris Broussard reports.


You gotta love that ESPN.com quote though. I didn't know Stack swang that way!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> You cannot rep croco for his hilarious avatar.


Damn.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:

Your ava is also great though.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

And.... I am still straight.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> And.... I am still straight.


... that's what they all say.


----------

